# Thin to Fat



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 19, 2008)

I would love seeing pictures of a woman growing from small to large. I don't really want the massive folds, but I do like women who grow big and round from small--that is the way that I grew.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 19, 2008)

Ted Michael Morgan said:


> I don't really want the massive folds



#1: Well, isn't that good for you.

#2: Beggars can't be choosers?


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 19, 2008)

Ted Michael Morgan said:


> I would love seeing pictures of a woman growing from small to large. I don't really want the massive folds, but I do like women who grow big and round from small--that is the way that I grew.



you know, i try and support men as they grow in their FAness, then there are guys that want such specific wank fodder that they miss the women behind the curves, guess who i think you are?


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 19, 2008)

Tooz said:


> #1: Well, isn't that good for you.
> 
> #2: Beggars can't be choosers?


Yes, I was afraid I would upset and offend. I apologize. I do apologize. I am recalling my own weight gain from small to large. I like looking at the progress.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 19, 2008)

I am on medication that, as a side effect, destroys libido. I am not coming here to get off on the pictures. I am relating to my marriage and to what I have experienced. 

I used to be really excited by large women, when I was able to be excited. Please accept my apology. I enjoyed watching my former wife gain 50 pounds. It was wonderful. 

See this blog: http://growingcurves.blogspot.com/ 



SocialbFly said:


> you know, i try and support men as they grow in their FAness, then there are guys that want such specific wank fodder that they miss the women behind the curves, guess who i think you are?


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 19, 2008)

Look, I love large women. I just wanted to enjoy the journey and, behold, I found a blog that let me do that. I really do apologize for offending.

I grew to 235 and that was too much for my health. I am lower now (not by much). I gained 95 pounds in less than two years.


----------



## fromthintofat (Nov 19, 2008)

That's ok. I understand you.

Have a nice day!

:bow:


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 19, 2008)

fromthintofat said:


> That's ok. I understand you.
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> :bow:


Thanks! I appreciate your post and I think I understand my faux pas.


----------



## fromthintofat (Nov 19, 2008)

Some people just take things the wrong way... If too specific, they complain... If too general, they complain... Some people like to bully on-line... Don't worry!


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 19, 2008)

Ted Michael Morgan said:


> I would love seeing pictures of a woman growing from small to large. I don't really want the massive folds, but I do like women who grow big and round from small--that is the way that I grew.



Careful man, careful ! you might get hurt by some of the members here. not me of course cause well to each their own but some members are very trigger happy and will take what you say very very badly. shoot, i think i may have enter the cross hairs with you now "Runs for Cover"

"whispers" try to use politically correct terms, less chance to start a war. 

"i don't really want the massive folds" can be made Friendly like this. "i Prefer the cute round ones over the cute ones with lot of love handles" 

hopefully i have defused the situation other wise.... KABM !


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 19, 2008)

chunkylex said:


> Careful man, careful ! you might get hurt by some of the members here. not me of course cause well to each their own but some members are very trigger happy and will take what you say very very badly. shoot, i think i may have enter the cross hairs with you now "Runs for Cover"
> 
> "whispers" try to use politically correct terms, less chance to start a war.
> 
> ...


Heck, I like both but I enjoy watching the growth process. Knowing a beginning is good. I think that is because I grew from thin to large. Thanks for the good advice. I have folds, gosh, I mean I have them. Love handles, that is! :eat2:


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 19, 2008)

"whispers" no problem, be safe and if ever needed you can count on this teddy bear to out down some cover fire." Crawls away Slowly"


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 19, 2008)

fromthintofat said:


> Some people just take things the wrong way... If too specific, they complain... If too general, they complain... Some people like to bully on-line... Don't worry!



this isnt bullying...all our lives we are told we are not acceptable, and to come from a guy that supposedly admires us and tells us there are still parts of us he finds undesirable, well, is irksome....

we all sometimes need to use our inside our own head voices instead of letting some of that stuff out....it is called tact and some people actually call it empathy too...

just saying...


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 19, 2008)

chunkylex said:


> Careful man, careful ! you might get hurt by some of the members here. not me of course cause well to each their own but some members are very trigger happy and will take what you say very very badly. shoot, i think i may have enter the cross hairs with you now "Runs for Cover"
> 
> "whispers" try to use politically correct terms, less chance to start a war.
> 
> ...




you know, that just isnt funny to me...i am not someone who just jumps on newer people posting here, but sometimes the shit just gets to you..
how would you like it if i said i would share with you but you have to have a nice ass and it cant have dimples and you have to be hung like Stanley the stallion...would you perchance be offeded...hmmm...i bet the honest answer is yes...

we are human too, we just ask for some simple consideration...rolls happen to come with fat...and some of us already have issues with our own rolls, i dont need someone pointing a finger at them and finding issues too...

when you gain weight, your body chooses where to put the fat, not the person...so, it is russian roulette you have no choices where it goes...if you find a way to pick and choose, for sure let us know, cause i am sure many would choose certain places over others....

and as far as the meds, talk to your doc, there are alternatives to ones that remove your libido...and there is always google, i am sure you can google in fat women, no rolls...


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 19, 2008)

That transition from thin to chubby is just highly erotic to me. It is in the internal feeling and the external look. 

I am not downing large size--that is where I wanted to go and where I love watching a woman go, but that vague line between thin and chubby is a crossover. It was for me and it is for other people. I don't see it happen often in pictures posted on the web. 

The change I felt as I moved from 120 to 140 to 165 to 184 to 200 to 235 pounds had health effects. It had self-image effects. It had self-presentation effects. I went from getting overtures from women to not getting them. I went from being self-assured to less secure, but I felt more erotic with the gain. I loved feeling my body grow. I don't know how to describe it. I project a lot of that onto watching women grow. Some of us were once thin. We recall the crossove and it was powerful and, yes, it was a turn on. 

This is a part of the experince of some members of the community. It is part of my experience. I did not mean to lack empathy.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2008)

fromthintofat said:


> Some people just take things the wrong way... If too specific, they complain... If too general, they complain... Some people like to bully on-line... Don't worry!



OH that's right, women shouldn't complain if they feel they are being treated like objects right? We should just shut up and pump out the pics?

Dianna was bullying nobody, she had a perfectly legitimate reaction to the OP's words. I felt the same when I read it.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> OH that's right, women shouldn't complain if they feel they are being treated like objects right? We should just shut up and pump out the pics?
> 
> Dianna was bullying nobody, she had a perfectly legitimate reaction to the OP's words. I felt the same when I read it.


I feel put down by the way women perceive men. I am short. I was a weight lifter and looked like jock but I was not one. I think we all deal with sterotyping and it hurts. 

There was a lot of pressure inside my family to discriminate against heavier women. It was just prejudice--pure prejudice and I did not date some women I really liked to avoid the family mocking.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 19, 2008)

This is what I was trying to find. 

http://growingcurves.blogspot.com/


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 20, 2008)

Ted I wished you had a better turn out of Before and After Pics I think they should have posted them


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 20, 2008)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Ted I wished you had a better turn out of Before and After Pics I think they should have posted them



How about you start it off, CBS?


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 20, 2008)

chunkylex said:


> "whispers" no problem, be safe and if ever needed you can count on this teddy bear to out down some cover fire." Crawls away Slowly"



Ok we get it. You're trying to fan the flames into an even bigger conflagration.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 21, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> How about you start it off, CBS?



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 21, 2008)

Ted Michael Morgan said:


> I would love seeing pictures of a woman growing from small to large. I don't really want the massive folds, but I do like women who grow big and round from small--that is the way that I grew.




Ted, you were quite gracious enough to private message me and i wish i was better able to look past how i feel sometimes...

i wish you luck on your journey, but as i have said, try and remember that the same hurt you feel when your family doesnt accept you, is the same hurt we sometimes feel here when we are labeled too...

i wish you luck...and get those meds changed...

and to the couple of people who were flaming the flames here to get a big ol disagreement started...what was the point?? sometimes, adults can act like that....adults....fancy that...


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Dec 16, 2011)

SocialbFly said:


> you know, i try and support men as they grow in their FAness, then there are guys that want such specific wank fodder that they miss the women behind the curves, guess who i think you are?



I confess that you are right. Kierkegaard said that man marries the fetish and ends up with the woman (the actual human being).


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 2, 2012)

way to resurrect a dead and old old old thread.


----------

